# meal worm beetles



## Kooli (Jun 13, 2006)

the meal worms i have well a couple of them have turned into these white beetle type things. are these ok to give to the dragons? or shall i just kill and get rid of them?

any way of stopping the mealworms turning into the beetles?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

no dont feed them they can do damage just throw them away if you keep mealies in the fridge it will slow down the process of turning but i believe they loose some nutrional value if you do that 
please correct me nicely if im wrong
manda xx


----------



## Kooli (Jun 13, 2006)

ok cheers! 
ill get rid of them, they look disgusting little things anyway!


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

lol well i keep mine as i breed my own mealies to save some money every little helps and all that 
manda xx


----------



## Kooli (Jun 13, 2006)

oh, im not sure i like the idea of that! lol 
i think ill just keep buying them hehe

i guess it would save you quite a bit though


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

it does save a bit of money takes a whike to get them all up and running but very easy i dont really bother with mine just let them get on with it!!!!
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

silly question time now but do beetles lay eggs or just give birth to live worms? Ive got some morio beetles that im hoping will breed. their tub kind of smells now but i dont want to risk cleaning it all out incase im accidently throwing away eggs :?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

tiny tiny tiny eggs you cant see them with your eyes they are that small
i dont clean mine out till i can pick the mealies up with tweesers just keep removing uneaten food and replacing it
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thank for the info manda  I will put up with the smell then as I dont want to risk throwing eggs away. its not really that bad its just when i have my face close up looking for eggs/worms. :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

lol yer to speed up the precess i put my box of eggs ontop of rouges viv to make sure they get above room temp it seems to help same with bettles and grubs they are all ontop of the vivs
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

one more silly question :lol: will the beetles eat their own eggs or is it safe to leave the beetles in and remove the worms when they have hatched? Ive had these beetles in a large butty box for ages now and Ive not seen any eggs or worms yet. I think I must have kept a trio of either all females or all males


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i wait till i can see atleast 1 small worm then i take the bettles out it does take time for the worms to hatch i think its something silly like a month can be more i put about 30-40 bettles into a cricket tub with ready-brek as a substrate and i spray the sides with water every couple of days and i feed thekm on mealie diet plus and cabbage
manda xx


----------

